

Yahoo Meme was a microblogging site launched by Yahoo Inc. in August 2009.  - isomorph
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yahoo!_Meme

======
daniloassis
Meme was a direct Tumblr competitor at the time, or at least they thought it
was.

A very friend of mine was involved in the project and it was developed by
Yahoo's São Paulo office here in Brazil. :)

I don't know the real reason why they shut it down, but probably because they
couldn't fetch Tumblr's success or something like that.

------
herge
I wonder if it was meant to be pronounced 'meame' or 'me-me'.

